# Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?



## tomaol (1. September 2012)

Hallo  zusammen.


Ich habe seit  einige  Wochen ein GFK Angelboot.
Da  ich auch beim Kumpel, eine Anlegestelle  an  einem  recht  großen See  habe  kann es  jetzt  los  gehen.

Habe  schon einige male  im Internet  nach Echolot  geschaut.
Aber  durch  die  null  Erfahrung  mit  so  etwas  weiß  ich nicht was  man kaufen soll  oder  muß.

Es  soll  max. 150.-€  kosten.

Vielleicht  ist es zu  wenig, aber  ich brauch kein  Übergerät.
Gibt es  dafür eines  das  den Zweck erfüllt?

Es  sollte aber schon  aich Fische  Anzeigen  , auch  bei  Fahrt.

Danke.  Mfg. Tom


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. September 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Moin,

leider ist es nicht so das dir mit dem Lot die Fische gleich ins Boot springen.

Fische anzeigen, können sie wohl alle.
Gut & günstig sind ebenfalls einige: Lowrance X4-Pro, Eagle Cuda Geräte usw.
Vllt. solltest du dich besser informieren. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein einfaches Lot holen, wobei es eher darum geht Strukturen wie Berge und Kanten unter Wasser zu finden.
An diesen wirst du mit Sicherheit auch Fisch finden aber auf dem Echolot nicht so angezeigt bekommen, ist ne Sache der Übung.
Kannst natürlich auch Fischsymbole für die Anzeige auswählen, wobei diese Variante absolut unzuverlässig ist, da dir auch jeglicher anderer Mist als vermeintlicher Fisch angezeigt wird.

Wie du siehst, ist es nicht ganz so easy.
Tip: ruf beim Echolotzentrum Schlageter an & hol dir da ne passende Beratung.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## tomaol (1. September 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Hi.

Ja stimmt, es soll die Bodenstruktur anzeigen.
Fisch sollte  dann  zu finden sein.

Bei Ebay  gint  es im Moment einige  gebrauchte.

Ich  kuck  mal  da  was so geht.

Danke für den  Tip mit Echolotz.

Mfg


----------



## tail_dancer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*



tomaol schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ja stimmt, es soll die Bodenstruktur anzeigen.
> Fisch sollte  dann  zu finden sein.
> ...



kann schlageter ebenfalls sehr empfehlen! Habe mir dort auch ein einfaches Hummingbird für 80€ zugelegt (99€ normal!)


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. September 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Ich habe das Eagle Cuda 300. Was Gewässerstruktur, Wassertiefe etc. angeht hat es bis 100m Tiefe (bei hartem untergrund auch bis 150m) gute Arbeit geleistet. Bei der Fischanzeige konnte ich es dieses Jahr im Sognefjord testen und es hat bis ca. 90m zuverlässig Rotbarschschwärme angezeigt also auch da ist es gut...für den Preis sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

klar gibts das !!!!
kontakte doch mal das Echolotzentrum und lass dich beraten !
ansonsten ... wichtig ist die Sendeleistung, die Anzahl der Graustufen des displays (falls keine Farbe) , vielleicht noch displaygröße 
guck dir zB mal *dieses Lowrance *an ... würde für dich reichen !
Hatte mal sowas als Vorgängermodell 
falls keine Festmontage .... ist portabel sicher besser, aber kann man ggf auch selber mit Koffer usw bauen!
gibts hier im Forum einiges dazu zu finden


----------



## allegoric (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Ich habe mir letztens dieses als Komplettgerät (Lowrance Elite 4x) geholt:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...wrance-Echolote/Lowrance-Elite-4x--10185.html

Findeste auch woanders. Wenn du jetzt noch die 10 % Rabatt als Neukunde abziehst, dann biste fast bei deinem Preis. Das Display ist farbig, gestochen scharf und Sendeleistung ist für hiesige Verhältnisse optimal, viel besser gehts nicht! Also wenn ich mir was holen würde, dann gleich etwas, dass man auch länger hat. Da legt man halt noch 30 Flocken drauf und hat dann aber etwas. Du wirst dir sonst sowieso irgendwann wieder eins kaufen und das käme dann schon deutlich teurer!

Die Unterschiede zu den bisherig hier vorgeschlagenen Modellen ist riesig, da ich z.B. das Cuda 300 auch besitze.
Der größte Unterschied neben dem farbigen Display ist das Display selber, denn bei den Cuda-Geräten sieht man nicht so sehr viel, wenn dann mal die Sonne scheint und das tut sie bestimmt ! Außerdem ist die Unterschied zwischen Deutung in S/W zu Farbe um einiges schlechter. Ich würde mir das überlegen und nicht das nicht von den 30 € abhängig machen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede zu den bisherig hier vorgeschlagenen Modellen ist riesig, da ich z.B. das Cuda 300 auch besitze.
> Der größte Unterschied neben dem farbigen Display ist das Display selber, .



Das Lowrance kostet mehr als das doppelte vom Cuda und hat von den technischen Daten nicht wirklich viel mehr zu bieten...zumal bei moderater Wassertiefe |bigeyes.
Ok wenn man auf farbige Anzeige steht mag einem das Wert sein aber meiner Meinung nach ist das nur Fitzefatze ob der Untergrund jetzt grauschattiert oder gelb/rot eingefärbt ist.

Mit der Lesbarkeit hatte ich beim Cuda auch bei strahlenster Norwegischer Sonne nie Probleme


----------



## allegoric (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Gibt aber deutliche Unterschiede v.a. vom Display (nicht die Echolotfunktion!). Dadurch dass man extrem viel sieht, sehr klar ist und man durch die unterschiedlichen Farben auch am bodenstehende Fische deutlich besser unterscheiden kann als es mit einem S/W-Display möglich wäre.

Wo sind aktuell 170-180 € viel teurer? Keine Ahnung, wo du das Elite 4x kaufen willst. Fast jeder namhafte Shop führt das für den Preis inkl. 10 % Rabatt.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es das Angebot noch gibt.
Bei der Zeitschrift Rute und Rolle gab es das Lowrance Elite 4x für 70 € Zuzahlung.
Das 2-Jahres Abo kommt nochmal 70 €.
Dann hast du ein nagelneues Elite 4x plus 24 Angelzeitschriften über 2 Jahre für 140 €.

Ich habe da zugeschlagen...brauchte nämlich auch ein Echo für mein Boot.

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Gibt aber deutliche Unterschiede v.a. vom Display (nicht die Echolotfunktion!). Dadurch dass man extrem viel sieht, sehr klar ist und man durch die unterschiedlichen Farben auch am bodenstehende Fische deutlich besser unterscheiden kann als es mit einem S/W-Display möglich wäre.
> 
> Wo sind aktuell 170-180 € viel teurer? Keine Ahnung, wo du das Elite 4x kaufen willst. Fast jeder namhafte Shop führt das für den Preis inkl. 10 % Rabatt.



Das Cuda ist sehr günstig zu haben. Meins hab ich z.B. für 70€ inkl. Versand bekommen. Das ist zum Elite fast das 2,5 fache.
Ich denke auch dass das Elite das modernere Gerät ist aber so nach Preis/Leistung find ich das Cuda schon echt genial.


----------



## allegoric (12. November 2012)

*AW: Echolot  das  den Zweck  erfüllt  bis  150.-€, gibt es das?*

Ich fands lustig, gestern waren wir auf ner Kiesi unterwegs...in der Nacht erleuchtet das LED Display des Elite-4 das komplette Boot. Man braucht keine Lampe mehr  Dafür erkennt man bei voller Helligkeit nichts mehr, weil es so blendet. Das Bild ist aber gestochen scharf und ich möchte das Update auf keinen Fall missen.

Im Unterschied zu den alten Echo's erkennt man immer, ob da unten nun ein Fisch, ein Schwarm, ein Fisch unterm Schwarm oder ne Pflanze rumkraucht. Die farblichen Abstufungen sind sehr detailliert. Die Einstellungen des Echo's beschränken sich eigentlich auch nur, auf Tiefe, Ping-Geschwindigkeit, Empfindlichkeit und Farblinie.
Den Rest stellt man einmal ein, fertig.


----------

